# Beautiful home for sale in KY



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello all. I visit another website on daily basis and this was in the forum. It sounds like a beautiful place and thought maybe someone here might be interested.

http://www.owners.com/Search/ShowListing.aspx?id=2087225


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

jbowyer01 said:


> Hello all. I visit another website on daily basis and this was in the forum. It sounds like a beautiful place and thought maybe someone here might be interested.
> 
> http://www.owners.com/Search/ShowListing.aspx?id=2087225


I have seen this home, its decent, and not a real bad location either, I would however question that advertized "estimated" payment. That would require getting a loan at about 1.5 interest rate! Even on a 30 year yer looking in the 4 percent range and I think we all know by now what kind of loans those are. That rate will bounce to about double or triple in a couple years. Legitimate loans would require about 15000 down, leaving a payment in the neighborhood of around 560 per month plus taxes and insurance. With a first time homebuyer loan or fha, which requires little down you will be looking at around 670 per month on principle interest, taxes and insurance on top of that. Nice enough place, but watch those loans! Being familiar with this area, I would also advise to have a solid income from the outside world, employment opportunity in the Burkesville area is slim to none.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have seen this home, its decent, and not a real bad location either, I would however question that advertized "estimated" payment. That would require getting a loan at about 1.5 interest rate! Even on a 30 year yer looking in the 4 percent range and I think we all know by now what kind of loans those are. That rate will bounce to about double or triple in a couple years. Legitimate loans would require about 15000 down, leaving a payment in the neighborhood of around 560 per month plus taxes and insurance. With a first time homebuyer loan or fha, which requires little down you will be looking at around 670 per month on principle interest, taxes and insurance on top of that. Nice enough place, but watch those loans! Being familiar with this area, I would also advise to have a solid income from the outside world, employment opportunity in the Burkesville area is slim to none.


It states at the bottom of the page that it is with 20% down and 6.5% for 30 years. Thats also P&I only. Most of these types of websites you can change the assumptions to reflect what you would do.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I am very familiar with this home as it was my husband and I who looked out after the elderly couple who used to live there. the son now owns it and is wanting to sell it as both his parents passed away this year. The house is in good repair and has an established orchard, grape vines, owner has mineral rights to the oil, nice quiet location. It is a very economical area to live in.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

affenpinschermom said:


> I am very familiar with this home as it was my husband and I who looked out after the elderly couple who used to live there. the son now owns it and is wanting to sell it as both his parents passed away this year. The house is in good repair and has an established orchard, grape vines, owner has mineral rights to the oil, nice quiet location. It is a very economical area to live in.


I have meant affenpinschermom and her husband, in fact they showed me this home and I almost bought it but it was not to be. They are good people and looked after this elderly couple like they were part of their family. I did find another home in KY better suited for me but will always be grateful to them for showing me around their area. Home is worth the money!


----------

